# importance of Elbow inline with arrow preventing left or right misses?



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

This answer may be a little simplistic but has truth in it to. The arrow will tend to go in the direction the forearm is pointed at full draw. So if the elbow is outside the arrow line, the arrow will go left for a right handed shooter. If the forearm is in line with the arrow, the arrow will go straight and if the elbow is inside the arrow line the arrow will tend to go right.

This presumes all else is correct, bow arm, back tension, release activation, etc.

So, elbow position in line with the arrow line is "good!"

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good post from Arne!

I agree that "in-line" is much better than out of line. However, I've seen some excellent shooters who don't have their elbow in line. This falls under the rule: "if you say that a particular form flaw will ruin accuracy, very soon, somebody with that flaw will beat your socks off". 

I've found that keeping my elbow in line and keeping the direction of pull in line compensates for a less than perfect anchor. The guys who do well without good alignment usually have very solid anchors. 

Form is about giving yourself the best chance to be 100% consistent from shot to shot. Good alignment is one of the things that help. 

This is not to say that you don't need a solid anchor. A solid anchor and good alignment and good form otherwise, will give you the best chance of having a form that will hold up under tournament pressure.

Allen


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Thinks for the great responses!
Do you think release arm inline with arrow compensates for a bow grip that torques a little right or left? I seen this in bow junky video a pro say that it does. If i understood correctly. Just try to minimize all variables i can.?

From RAZR MAXX w/ Tapatalk2.
Newbreed Horizon, CBE, AAE Freakshow, BeeStinger, Stan Black Pearl DS,X-cutters, Top Hat, Power-Strings


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It may compensate a little, but why not work on a torque free grip? It's easy & cheap enough to put a torque indicator on your bow for training.

Just find a way to fix a large bent paperclip in line between your peep and your pin. Bend it so you have a vertical leg that you can see when you are aiming. If you see the paper clip left or right of the pin, you are torquing. If it stays in line, you are not torquing. For nearly everyone, there is some unavoidable torque. The trick is to minimize it as much as possible and for it to be consistent on every shot.

Allen


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Paperclip is good idea. I normally glance at my stabilizer, 36". Think i've tried most everything over the years to minimize human error. Most with great results. I just want to continue to improve and learn new methods. I think that's key to improving in anything.


----------

